# TC Top Recommended Film Scores



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I guess I'll start today, because there is not much discussion on the other thread and I don't have much time on Sunday.

Welcome to the TC Top 50 or more Recommended Film Scores List.

The aim of this project/game is for TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences to produce an ordered list of works written for film. This is any work of set of works written specifically for a film.
For example: _Star Wars_ by John Williams is eligible. _Fantasia_ or _2001: A Space Odssey_ are not eligible (as they have music not written for the film. As you may have noticed in the discussion thread, we have not decided whether certain scores should not be allowed. Restrictions may or may not be added specific to a certain score that someone nominates. Classical/orchestral film scores are strongly suggested, as those are the probable scores that will be allowed.

This list will reflect a consensus among the participants regarding the most popular and/or significant works. 
Although the list is not definitive or official by any means, and should not be interpreted as such, it may nevertheless be used as a reference point for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners.

Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not everyone on TC enjoys lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

How the process works.
The basic procedure involves a two-stage process that builds up the list 10 works at a time. 
Although the procedure is similar to that used in previous TC lists, there are some modifications as described below. The procedure will be identical to that used in the pre 1700 list.

Nomination round:
Each participant can nominate up to 15 works, *ranking them*. At the end of the nomination round, the works that receive the most nominations go forward to the voting round. The number of works going forward will vary depending on the spread of nominations; the aim will be for the voting round to include about 15 works, preferably no fewer than 12 and no more than 18. 
In the other thread pjang23 gave an example for this.

"1 = 15 pts
2 = 14 pts
3 = 13 pts
...
10 = 6 pts"

Voting round:
Each participant votes for their 10 favorites from the list of most-nominated works. These favorites must be ranked in order of preference from 1st to 10th. Voters can vote for fewer than 10 if they wish.
At the end of the voting round, votes are counted as follows: the bottom-placed work in each voter's ballot receives 1 point, the next-highest receives 2 points, and so on up to a possible 10 points for the first-placed work if the voter has voted for the full 10 allowed. The 10 works with the greatest points totals are enshrined in the final list, in the order indicated by their points totals.
Any of the nominated works that fails to be enshrined by the voting round will have to be nominated again in the next nomination round.

Please note that while it's permissible for a participant to nominate or vote for only a single work, such a participant will have a much smaller impact on the final outcome than those who nominate 15 works and/or vote for 10 works.

When your post has been "liked" you'll know that your nomination and vote has been tallied. This will make it more difficult to double count, or miss a vote etc.

Nominate a piece in the format:
Composer's full name, movie title

Discussion of such matters is welcome at all times, either on this thread or in the older discussion thread.

Participation:
All participants are welcome, regardless of the depth of their knowledge of movie scores, the more people who participate the more representative and thorough the list can be. 
Participants can join, leave, and rejoin the game at any point; it's also ok to ignore the nomination round and just do the voting round.
Because much of this music may be unfamiliar to many, both the nomination and voting rounds will be open for a reasonable period to give people time to listen to suggested works. I will try to keep the nominating start and end day, and voting and ending day on the same day of the week, one week for each.
Regarding any possible gamesmanship: Fortunately, the voting procedures used in this project not only make it difficult to engage in such behavior, they also make it easy for the moderator to eliminate a troublesome participant's contribution. But this shouldn't be an issue. At all times, respect each other's contributions, and remember it's only a game.
The initial aim is to produce a list of 50 works, but further rounds will be added if there's sufficient interest.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nomination Round 1 is now open. You may nominate up to 15 works in this round, ranked. The first nomination round will close on October 15 or 16- I will probably be finished tallying everything by the 16th.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Ok. Here goes:

1. Franz Waxman - Peyton Place
2. Max Steiner - Gone with the Wind
3. Erich Korngold - Kings Row
4. Erich Korngold - Captain Blood
5. Franz Waxman - A Place in the Sun
6. Max Steiner - Now, Voyager
7. Erich Korngold - Robin Hood
8. Max Steiner - Treasure of the Sierra Madre
9. Bernard Herrmann - Vertigo
10. Bernard Herrmann - The Day the Earth Stood Still
11. Howard Shore - The Lord of the Rings
12. Franz Waxman - The Bride of Frankenstein
13. Bernard Herrmann - The 7th Voyage of Sinbad
14. Franz Waxman - Sunset Boulevard
15. Erich Korngold - Between Two Worlds


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll start-

15. John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope (15 pts.- favorite)
14. Thomas Newman, The Shawshank Redemption
13. Trevor Jones, Dark City
12. James Newton Howard, The Fugitive
11. Roque Banos, The Machinist
10. Ennio Morricone, Cinema Paradiso
9. Howard Shore, Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
8. James Horner, Legends of the Fall
7. Terence Blanchard, MalcolmX
6. Bernard Herrmann, Taxi Driver
5. Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
4. Carter Burwell, Fargo
3. Michael Suby, The Butterfly Effect
2. John Morris, The Elephant Man
1. Alan Silvestri, Contact (1 Point, Least Favorite)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> Ok. Here goes:
> 
> 1. Franz Waxman - Peyton Place
> 2. Max Steiner - Gone with the Wind
> ...


So, just to confirm, Peyton Place is your number one spot (15 pts). Also, do you have a specific movie out of Lord of the Rings to choose? I'd like to just have one movie (as I did with Two Towers)? I'll bring it up in the discussion thread.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Also, I forgot to say, if everyone could include the composer's name, comma, Work that would be much easier (you don't have to revise yours mbhaub, I already counted it).


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

15/ John Williams, Star Wars
14/ Vangelis, Bladerunner
13/ Howard Shore & Ornette Coleman, Naked Lunch,
12/ Walter/Wendy Carlos Williams, Clockwork Orange (Yes, strictly speaking the music isn't all original, but the arrangements are - as well as the instrumentation making it new)
11/ Ennio Morricone - Once upon a Time in the West
10/ Pink Floyd, The Wall 
09/ Clint Mansell, Requiem for a Dream
08/ Roy Budd, Get Carter
07/ Howard Shore, Lord of the Rings (the 1st one)
06/ James Horner, Star Trek the Wrath of Khan
05/ Jerry Goldsmith, Logan's Run
04/ Lalo Schifrin, Enter the Dragon
03/ Mike Ratledge, Riddles of the Sphinx
02/ Queen, Flash Gordon
01/ Dredd OST, Paul Leonard Morgan


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

From most to least favorite:

1. Shore - Lord of the Rings (15 pts)
2. Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
3. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
4. Hisaishi - Spirited Away
5. Takemitsu - Ran
6. Antheil - Ballet Mécanique
7. Powell - How to Train Your Dragon
8. Mansell - The Fountain
9. Zimmer - Interstellar
10. Greenwood - There Will Be Blood
11. Herrmann - Vertigo
12. Morricone - Once Upon a Time in the West
13. Jarre - Lawrence of Arabia
14. Levi - Under the Skin
15. Huppertz - Metropolis


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Sergej Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky (15 points)
2. Howard Shore, The Lord of the Rings III The return of the king
3. John Williams, Star Wars IV A new hope
4. Howard Shore, The Lord of the Rings I The fellowship of the ring
5. Howard Shore, The Lord of the Rings II The two towers
6. John Williams, Star Wars V The empire strikes back
7. John Williams, Star Wars VI The return of the Jedi
8. John Williams, Schindler's list
9. Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
10. Erich Korngold, The sea hawk
11. Gottfried Huppertz, Metropolis
12. Malcolm Arnold, The bridge on the river Kwai
13. Clint Mansell, Requiem for a Dream
14. Erich Korngold, Robin Hood
15. John Williams, Indiana Jones and the last crusade


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

do I understand this system correctly? Each of us names 15 ranked works in each of the 5 rounds. If 10 of us participate, you get 150 nomations in each round. Out of these you select 10 that were nominated the highest times and we will vote about those.

1) what is the point of nomating works that are excellent but obsure, if they have zero chance of even being voted for? 
2) what is the ranking for? Does it impact in any way if a work moves from the nomation to the voting round?
3) if I nominate a work in one round and it does not make it to the voting round, can I nominate it in the next round?


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

from most to least favorite, with no composer allowed more than one nominated work

1. Howard Shore, The Lord of the Rings
2. Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
3. John Williams, Superman
4. Ennio Morricone, The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly
5. Vangelis, Blade Runner
6. Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
7. Jerry Goldsmith, Under Fire
8. Elliot Goldenthal, Alien 3
9. Basil Poledouris, Conan the Barbarian
10. Henry Mancini, Touch of Evil
11. James Horner, Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
12. John Barry, Out of Africa
13. Johnny Mandel, Point Blank
14. David Shire, The Conversation
15. Tangerine Dream, Sorcerer


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Jacck said:


> do I understand this system correctly? Each of us names 15 ranked works in each of the 5 rounds. If 10 of us participate, you get 150 nomations in each round. Out of these you select 10 that were nominated the highest times and we will vote about those.
> 
> 1) what is the point of nomating works that are excellent but obsure, if they have zero chance of even being voted for?
> 2) what is the ranking for? Does it impact in any way if a work moves from the nomation to the voting round?
> 3) if I nominate a work in one round and it does not make it to the voting round, can I nominate it in the next round?


I'm not running the show, but I think I can answer these. Didn't Tchaikov6 say he'll be away Sunday? Answer 1) nominating obscure works gives the rest of us a chance to listen to these, to bring them to our attention. Answer 2) By ranking your pieces it gives us, the other nominators, priorities of our listening. If you rank an obscure work highly we might give more priority to listening to it, as opposed to if you rank an obscure work low. Answer 3) yes.

In the discussion thread, I think we said musicals are not eligible.

But as I said, I'm not running this show.

I'm still making up my mind for my nominations. I'm reading your nominations and listening to music.

I didn't like the Lord of the Rings movies. I can't really remember the music. But I'll listen to the music separately, I'm not going to be watching those movies again to do my homework here.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

senza sordino said:


> I'm not running the show, but I think I can answer these. Didn't Tchaikov6 say he'll be away Sunday? Answer 1) nominating obscure works gives the rest of us a chance to listen to these, to bring them to our attention. Answer 2) By ranking your pieces it gives us, the other nominators, priorities of our listening. If you rank an obscure work highly we might give more priority to listening to it, as opposed to if you rank an obscure work low. Answer 3) yes.
> In the discussion thread, I think we said musicals are not eligible.
> But as I said, I'm not running this show.
> I'm still making up my mind for my nominations. I'm reading your nominations and listening to music.
> I didn't like the Lord of the Rings movies. I can't really remember the music. But I'll listen to the music separately, I'm not going to be watching those movies again to do my homework here.


OK, so I will just nominate 15 works that come to my mind without thinking too much about the ranking. I listened to hundreds of scores and the 15 nominated are all pretty excellent and deserve 10/10. I still consider this system of selection higly suboptimal and biased.

15 Basil Poledouris, Conan The Barbarian
14 Jerry Goldsmith, Total Recall
13 Jerry Goldsmith, Medicine Man
12 Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
11 Trevor Jones, The Dark Crystal
10 Joe Hisaishi, Princess Mononoke
09 Elliot Goldenthal, Alien 3
08 Ennio Morricone, Guns for San Sebastian
07 Ennio Morricone, Once upon a time in the West
06 James Horner, Braveheart 
05 James Horner, A Beautiful Mind 
04 John Williams, E.T.
03 John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
02 John Barry - Dances With Wolves
01 Howard Shore, The Return Of The King

it is almost impossible to pick 15 greatest soundtracks for me (or to meaningfully rank them). I would need maybe 50 slots. 15 would might be enough per composer 

PS: I personally would consider SW 4-6 and LOTR 1-3 as one soundtrack, or Conan (Barbarian + Destroyer)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> I'm not running the show, but I think I can answer these. Didn't Tchaikov6 say he'll be away Sunday? Answer 1) nominating obscure works gives the rest of us a chance to listen to these, to bring them to our attention. Answer 2) By ranking your pieces it gives us, the other nominators, priorities of our listening. If you rank an obscure work highly we might give more priority to listening to it, as opposed to if you rank an obscure work low. Answer 3) yes.
> 
> In the discussion thread, I think we said musicals are not eligible.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's all perfect, thank you!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

AlexD said:


> 15/ John Williams, Star Wars
> 14/ Vangelis, Bladerunner
> 13/ Howard Shore & Ornette Coleman, Naked Lunch,
> 12/ Walter/Wendy Carlos Williams, Clockwork Orange (Yes, strictly speaking the music isn't all original, but the arrangements are - as well as the instrumentation making it new)
> ...


Could you split up the Star Wars films as Art Rock did, or choose one? Thank you. Also, combining Lord of the Rings series would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> 1. Sergej Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky (15 points)
> 2. Howard Shore, The Lord of the Rings III The return of the king
> 3. John Williams, Star Wars IV A new hope
> 4. Howard Shore, The Lord of the Rings I The fellowship of the ring
> ...


I'm really sorry for being so confusing about this, since in a previous post I told a nominator to do the exact opposite, but could you combine the Lord of the Rings series, as I think they should probably go as one? Thank you.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Jacck said:


> OK, so I will just nominate 15 works that come to my mind without thinking too much about the ranking. I listened to hundreds of scores and the 15 nominated are all pretty excellent and deserve 10/10. I still consider this system of selection higly suboptimal and biased.
> 
> 15 Basil Poledouris, Conan The Barbarian
> 14 Jerry Goldsmith, Total Recall
> ...


In that case, since we had the recent rule change, I'm going to change your Return of the King just to Lord of the Rings, since you said that's what you preferred anyways.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

15/ Star Wars A New Hope.
07/ Lord of the Rings, The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I am settling for this with Lord of the Rings:

If you want to include them as a whole, do. If you don't, you can split them up. I am tallying votes for the entire series as a whole and the series split up. It looks like this right now.

Howard Shore, Lord of the Rings- 52

Fellowship of the Rings- 60
The Two Towers- 61
Return of the King- 56

After this round of nominating is over, we can finally have a more detailed discussion based on what the results are.

Right now, if you say "Lord of the Rings as a nomination, I am counting it as part of the whole series _and_ giving equal points to each individual score.

If anyone has any thoughts or critiques of this system, please let me know and I will consider changing or modifying it.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I would count Lord of the Rings as three separate scores (and all three original Star Wars movies as separate scores, too). No matter how Shore approached the project (as one or three works), they were released separately with each film and can stand on their own. That they hold together and reference each other is a strength of the composer's work, but it does not make the trilogy scores a single work. Of course, I also hold that Wagner's Ring cycle is four works and not one, so take that for what you will.

My nominations:

1. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back (Williams)(15 points)
2. Star Wars: The Last Jedi (Williams)
3. Star Wars: Return of the Jedi (Williams)
4. Raiders of the Lost Ark (Williams)
5. Air Force One (Williams)
6. The Lion King (Zimmer)
7. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (Badelt)
8. Star Wars: A New Hope (Williams)
9. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (Williams)
10. Star Wars: The Phantom Menace (Williams)
11. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (Williams)
12. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan (Horner)
13. E.T. (Williams)
14. Psycho (Herrmann)
15. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (Shore)(1 point)


----------



## Steve Mc (Jun 14, 2018)

My list
15. Rozsa, Ben-Hur
14. Morricone, The Mission
13. Williams, Close Encounters Of The Third Kind
12. Williams, Schindler's List
11. Shore, The Lord Of The Rings
10. Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
9. Korngold, The Sea Hawk
8. Steiner, Gone With The Wind
7. Herrmann, Jane Eyre
6. Horner, The Rocketeer
5. Willaims, Star Wars
4.Williams, Superman
3. E. Bernstein, To Kill A Mockingbird
2. Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
1. Horner, Krull


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

1. Goldsmith- Star Trek: The Motion Picture
2. Goldsmith- Patton
3. Herrmann- Citizen Kane
4. Williams- Star Wars 
5. Goldsmith- Planet of the Apes
6. Williams- Close Encounters of the Third Kind
7. Herrmann- Psycho
8. E. Bernstein- The Magnificent Seven
9. Rosza- Ben Hur
10. Herrmann- North by Northwest
11. Goldsmith- Alien
12. Williams- E.T. 
13. Horner- Apollo 13
14. Korngold- Robin Hood
15. E. Bernstein- To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Gordontrek said:


> 1. Goldsmith- Star Trek: The Motion Picture
> 2. Goldsmith- Patton
> 3. Herrmann- Citizen Kane
> 4. *Williams- Star Wars*
> ...


I'm assuming that's the 1977 A New Hope, can you clarify, thank you.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I'm assuming that's the 1977 A New Hope, can you clarify, thank you.


That it is. Meant to put (1977) next to it, sorry about that.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Atticus Ross - The Book of Eli
2. Morricone - The Mission
3. Jarre - Lawrence of Arabia
4. Goldsmith - Alien
5. Morricone - Once Upon a Time in the West
6. Barry - Dances with Wolves
7. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
8. Barry - Out of Africa
9. Newman - The Shawshank Redemption
10. Horner -Legends of the Fall
11. Burwell - Fargo
12. Herrmann - The Day the Earth Stood Still
13. Elfman - The Girl on the Train
14. E. Bernstein- To Kill a Mockingbird
15. Goldsmith - Patton


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

1. Rozsa, *El Cid*
2. Morricone, *Once Upon A Time In the West*
3. Morant et al, *Breaker Morant*
4. Moroder et al, *American Gigolo*
6. Pretenders et al, *The King Of Comedy*
5. Vivaldi et al, *All That Jazz*
6. Don Ellis,* The French Connection*
7. Goldsmith, *Planet Of The Apes* (1968)
8. Glass, *The Fog Of War*
9. Franklin et al, *The Blues Brothers *(1980)
10. Rozsa *The Red House*
11. Elfman, *American Hustle*
12. Shapiro et al *Wolf Of Wall Street*
13. Mozart *Amadeus*
14. Bach et al *Casino*
15. Herrmann *Fahrenheit 451*


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

larold said:


> 1. Rozsa, *El Cid*
> 2. Morricone, *Once Upon A Time In the West*
> 3. Morant et al, *Breaker Morant*
> 4. Moroder et al, *American Gigolo*
> ...


Could you change a couple things with your list?
All that Jazz is a musical, and we have decided those are not eligible. 
Also, Amadeus is disqualified because it was not written specifically for the movie (although it's probably my favorite film score)
Thank you!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, *Vivaldi et al All that jazz* and *Bach et al Casino* should not qualify for the same reason, right?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I'm really sorry for being so confusing about this, since in a previous post I told a nominator to do the exact opposite, but could you combine the Lord of the Rings series, as I think they should probably go as one? Thank you.


I'm right that meanwhile you have changed your mind on this change of mind?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Well, *Vivaldi et al All that jazz* and *Bach et al Casino* should not qualify for the same reason, right?


Yeah, I hadn't heard those scores and I forgot about them, thank you.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> I'm right that meanwhile you have changed your mind on this change of mind?


Yes, I have changed my mind again, just because I've been getting several complaints from both side. I figured this would be most objective.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_Could you change a couple things with your list?_

As you wish but, since I still recommend them (see thread name), I won't make substitutes though I can add a few more.

1. Rozsa, *El Cid*
2. Morricone, *Once Upon A Time In the West*
3. Morant et al, *Breaker Morant*
4. Moroder, *American Gigolo*
5. 
6. Don Ellis, *The French Connection*
7. Goldsmith, *Planet Of The Apes (*1968)
8. Glass, *The Fog Of War*
9. 
10. Rozsa *The Red House*
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. Herrmann *Fahrenheit 451 * (1966)
16. Korngold/Wagner, *Magic Fire* (1955)
17. Danna et al *Vanity Fair* (2004)
18. Goldsmith, *Papillon* (1973)
19. Steiner, *Gone With The Wind* (1939)
20. Zamecnik, *Wings* (1927)
21. Thomson, *Louisiana Story*
22. Raskin, *The Bad And The Beautiful* (1952)
23. *Battleship Potemkin *(1923)
24. *Intolerance *(1916)
25. Chaplin, *Modern Times *(1936)
26. Goldsmith, *Alien *(1979)


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

larold said:


> As you wish but, since I still recommend them (see thread name), I won't make substitutes though I can add a few more. . . .


I can see that you omitted the items mentioned in the previous list, but am I simply missing a subtle point with the non-standard numbering?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_am I simply missing a subtle point with the non-standard numbering? _

No, it isn't subtle. I still recommend the others even though the "rules" of this contest required me to delete them. They are all film scores and I do not rank the ones listed below as highly.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

larold said:


> No, it isn't subtle. I still recommend the others even though the "rules" of this contest required me to delete them. They are all film scores and I do not rank the ones listed below as highly.


I was thinking about the sequence of 1, 2, 3, 4, *6*, 5, 6, 7 . . . (present in both lists)


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

According to the rules, if I read them correctly, there is an inverse relationship between the numeric spot the score is listed and its point value. Since I listed El Cid no. 1 of 26, I assume it receives 26 points. And since Intolerance is 24, it receives 2 points.

To repeat, I haven't withdrawn any *recommendation* from the scores I was asked to delete; please refer to the name of this. They are still more recommendable than others on the list, in my opinion. I simply have eliminated them from this game.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

larold said:


> _Could you change a couple things with your list?_
> 
> As you wish but, since I still recommend them (see thread name), I won't make substitutes though I can add a few more.
> 
> ...


I am confused about what you are getting it in your following posts to this. There are only fifteen entries allowed, so El Cid will receive fifteen and The Bad and the Beautiful will receive one. I understand that you recommend those scores, and I love some of them too... but you can only recommended fifteen. Maybe I just do not understand what your point is? Can you explain...


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I'll succumb

1. Rozsa, *El Cid*
2. Morricone, *Once Upon A Time In the West*
3. Morant et al, *Breaker Morant*
4. Moroder, *American Gigolo*
5. Don Ellis, *The French Connection*
6. Goldsmith, *Planet Of The Apes *(1968)
7. Glass, *The Fog Of War*
8. Rozsa *The Red House*
9. Herrmann, *Mysterious Island*
10. Korngold/Wagner, *Magic Fire*
11. Danna, *Vanity Fair *(2004)
12. Steiner, *Gone With The Wind*
13. Thomson,* Louisiana Story*
14. Chaplin, *Modern Times* 
15. Goldsmith,* Alien *(1979)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Most to least

15. John Williams, Star Wars A New Hope (1977) (15 points)
14. Bernard Hermann, Taxi Driver
13. Max Steiner, Gone with the Wind
12. Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
11. Elmer Bernstein, Magnificent Seven
10. Leonard Bernstein, On the Waterfront
9. Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
8. John Corigliano, The Red Violin
7. Ralph Vaughn Williams, Scott of the Antarctic
6. William Walton, Henry V
5. Nino Rota, The Godfather
4. Vangelis, Blade Runner
3. John Barry, Out of Africa
2. Ennio Morricone, The Mission
1. Malcolm Arnold, Bridge on the River Kwai (1 point)

Yes, it's difficult to decide. But others I left off my list I can nominate later. I keep a listening journal in which I scribble notes and record what I've been listening to. I made a list of film scores and ranked them. I waited a couple of days and revised my list and ranking. I purposefully chose fifteen different composers, though Bernard Hermann and John Williams could make the first list a couple more times each. I would prefer we generate a varied list of film scores here, rather than a list dominated by a couple of different composers. There are film scores by Korngold that didn't make the list, but they will make the list in subsequent rounds as pieces from my first list here get selected.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I admit that my own somewhat half-hearted effort at creating such a list proved as distressing as I feared, and so is abandoned. But I am finding the lists of others to be interesting. (Many familiar names, and more than a few surprises.)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bumping this thread so it doesn't go onto the second page. There are roughly three days left to nominate.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

From highest to lowest:
Walton Henry V (arr. C. Palmer)
Bernstein On the Waterfront*
Williams Star Wars: A New Hope
Addinsell Warsaw Concerto (Dangerous Moonlight) +
Rota La Strada
Thomson Louisiana Story
Vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antartica (Scott of the Antarctic, arr. by the composer)
Prokofiev Lieutenant Kije*
Jarre Lawrence of Arabia
Goldsmith Papillon
Walton Hamlet (arr. C. Palmer)
Thomson The Plow that Broke the Plains
Hermann Concerto Macabre (Hangover Square) +
Tan Dun The Banquet
Bliss Things to Come

* Only exists in suite form
+ Music played during a scene in the film and largely same as on screen


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sid James said:


> Vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antartica (Scott of the Antarctic, arr. by the composer)


The original score is available:


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

These nominations are throwing up a rather wide range of scores - it's rather lovely.


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

From the most points to the least

15 - POLEDOURIS - Conan the Barbarian
14 - MERTENS - The belly of an architect
13 - POPOL VUH - Aguirre
12 - GLASS - Mishima
11 - MORRICONE - Queimada
10 - VANGELIS - Blade runner
9 - NYMAN - The piano
8 - KARAINDROU - Eternity and a day
7 - JONES -The last of the Mohicans
6 - MORRICONE - The good, the bad & the ugly
5 - RICHTER - Waltz with Bashir
4 - JARRE - The year of living dangerously
3 - MORRICONE - The mission
2 - GLASS - The fog of war
1 - PREISNER - The double life of Veronique


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nominating Round ends Sunday, so get any nominations in today.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I am not sure how much time I have tomorrow, so I will post the lists for the next round right now. If anyone still wants to nominate please send me your list, as it will not make a difference for this next round.

So only for Round 1 of Nomination and Voting I am going to include a process in between, that has to do with the Lord of the Rings.

I have two voting lists of pieces. Instead of ranking them, which will begin next week, Sunday, (or until everyone who has nominated votes), please choose which list you prefer to vote on. The only difference between the lists is if the Lord of the Rings is one series or three separate movies.
Please just say "Voting List 1" or "Voting List 2" on your post, thank you!

List 1:
John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
Howard Shore, Lord of the Rings
Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
Max Steiner, Gone with the Wind
Vangelis, Blade Runner
John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
Basil Poledouris, Conan the Barbarian
Ennio Morricone, The Mission
Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
Leonard Bernstein, On the Waterfront
Williams, Close Encounters Of The Third Kind
John Williams, Return of the Jedi
Rozsa, Ben-Hur

List 2:
John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
Howard Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring
Howard Shore, The Two Towers
Howard Shore, The Return of the King
Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
Max Steiner, Gone with the Wind
Vangelis, Blade Runner
John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
Basil Poledouris, Conan the Barbarian
Ennio Morricone, The Mission
Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
Leonard Bernstein, On the Waterfront
Williams, Close Encounters Of The Third Kind
John Williams, Return of the Jedi
Rozsa, Ben-Hur


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My vote- List 2.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I also prefer List 2.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

List 1 pour mi.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I prefer the first list.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

List 2 for me...................


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

List 2 for me please


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

It makes little sense to consider LotR as one but not SW? List 2.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

i prefer liszt 1


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Seems like nominations are closed for this round? I'll post a list anyway, but won't rank them until the next round.

•	Jonny Greenwood, Phantom Thread
•	Alexandre Desplat, The Grand Budapest Hotel
•	James Horner, A Beautiful Mind
•	Dustin O’Halloran & Hauschka, Lion 
•	Alexandre Desplat, The Imitation Game
•	Hans Zimmer & Lisa Dustin Gerrard, Gladiator
•	Pink Floyd, More
•	Phillip Glass, The Illusionist
•	Phillip Glass, Koyaanisqatsi
•	Ryuichi Sakamoto et al., The Revenant
•	Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
•	Vangelis, Chariots of Fire
•	Vangelis, Blade Runner
•	Jed Kurzel, Macbeth
•	Alexandre Desplat, The Golden Compass


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

DeepR said:


> It makes little sense to consider LotR as one but not SW? List 2.


No one really seemed to care about the Star Wars movies- or at least no one openly voiced their opinion about it to my knowledge, so I didn't bother including an option for that one.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Skilmarilion said:


> Seems like nominations are closed for this round? I'll post a list anyway, but won't rank them until the next round.
> 
> •	Jonny Greenwood, Phantom Thread
> •	Alexandre Desplat, The Grand Budapest Hotel
> ...


Feel free to rank your list, as you still technically have a week to nominate while other people are voting for which list they want.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I am surprised that Star Trek did not make it and not many people voted for it. I am familiar with all 10 soundtracks (4 were written by Goldsmith) and all are excellent. Maybe for the next nomation round. Here is a concert from Prague


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Feel free to rank your list, as you still technically have a week to nominate while other people are voting for which list they want.


Okay thanks. Here:

15: (points) Alexandre Desplat, The Grand Budapest Hotel
14: Jonny Greenwood, Phantom Thread
13: James Horner, A Beautiful Mind
12: Hans Zimmer & Lisa Gerrard, Gladiator
11: Dustin O'Halloran & Hauschka, Lion 
10: Alexandre Desplat, The Imitation Game
9: Ryuichi Sakamoto, The Revenant
8: Jed Kurzel, Macbeth
7: Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
6: Vangelis, Chariots of Fire
5: Phillip Glass, The Illusionist
4: Vangelis, Blade Runner
3: Phillip Glass, Koyaanisqatsi
2: Alexandre Desplat, The Golden Compass
1: Pink Floyd, More


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Feel free to rank your list, as you still technically have a week to nominate while other people are voting for which list they want.


you mean to waste another weak on voting if people want liszt 1 or liszt 2? Don't be so easily influenced, Tchaikov. It is your game, so decide one way or another and stand behind your decision. It is no big deal. But you should be consistent, ie if you take LOTR trilogy as one soundtrack, you should take other trilogies too. If not, it is fine. Simply do it as you like it, and do not ask others and change your opinon the moment someone disagrees with you


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Jacck said:


> you mean to waste another weak on voting if people want liszt 1 or liszt 2? Don't be so easily influenced, Tchaikov. It is your game, so decide one way or another and stand behind your decision. It is no big deal. But you should be consistent, ie if you take LOTR trilogy as one soundtrack, you should take other trilogies too. If not, it is fine. Simply do it as you like it, and do not ask others and change your opinon the moment someone disagrees with you


Game managers are in a tough position. If strong, they can be considered stubborn and dictatorial. If flexible, they can be seen as weak and indecisive. I suppose there is some perfect middle ground, but I have no idea where it might be. I just try to be myself, but I'm not the same "myself" every single day.

Also, some folks like games/projects to last a long time. Others, like myself, prefer games that last no more than a few days.

What really baffles me is that some members like to nominate and make selections, but never actually play the game. For me, the selection process is just a prelude to the real action; for others, it seems to be an end unto itself. It takes all types, and we certainly have them on TC.

On thing I am sure of is that somebody has to be in charge, and that person is the game-runner.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Jacck said:


> you mean to waste another weak on voting if people want liszt 1 or liszt 2? Don't be so easily influenced, Tchaikov. It is your game, so decide one way or another and stand behind your decision. It is no big deal. But you should be consistent, ie if you take LOTR trilogy as one soundtrack, you should take other trilogies too. If not, it is fine. Simply do it as you like it, and do not ask others and change your opinon the moment someone disagrees with you


You simply mean to say it is no big deal for you alone... I personally have no idea how strong other's opinions are. I would think you of all people would be most concerned about how "accurate" the list is, as you have talked about inaccurate the method is. The design of this list was never meant to make it short and concise, so if waiting for people to choose which version of LOTR they want is too much of wasting time then I'm sorry. You've been quite harsh with how I'm running this list, so if you really have that much more to criticize about how awful I'm doing please just private message me in the future because this doesn't need to go on the actual thread. I apologize if the project is too... "suboptimal" for you.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> You simply mean to say it is no big deal for you... the design of this list was never meant to make it short and concise, so if waiting for people to choose which version of LOTR they want is too much of wasting time then I'm sorry. You've been quite harsh with how I'm running this list, so if you really have that much more to criticize about how awful I'm doing please just private message me in the future because this doesn't need to go on the actual thread. I apologize if the project is too... "suboptimal" for you.


I did not mean to be harsh on you or criticize you personally and I am grateful that you organize this game. I might not be very diplomatic, but I do not care about polite phrases (saying something positive, before you say something negative and similar stuff that only obscures the essence). I am simply arguing about the ideas. It is like a mathematical problem and logic can be used to find the most direct and efficient solutions. I simply look at the various game designs and see their flaws. Even the Bulldog games are far from perfect and do not lead to optimal results, or rather the purpose of his games is to have fun, not make a best of list by the most efficient and objective means possible. The most efficient way is to let each participant rate each composition and then average the ratings. It is neither ranking nor distributing a fixed amount of points among the compositions. And this can be argued with mathematics. All the major movies, computer game sites (or metacritic) produce their lists in this manner.
But I promise I will not criticize anything further. And this last advice was well meant. So I will be looking forward to how the game goes.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Jacck said:


> Even the Bulldog games are far from perfect and do not lead to optimal results, or rather the purpose of his games is to have fun, not make a best of list by the most efficient and objective means possible. The most efficient way is to let each participant rate each composition and then average the ratings. It is neither ranking nor distributing a fixed amount of points among the compositions. And this can be argued with mathematics. All the major movies, computer game sites (or metacritic) produce their lists in this manner.


Now you have managed to also tick me off. Your "most efficient way" isn't even a game; it's more of a poll - do your rating and move on to another activity. Instead of being critical about how others run games/projects, do your own and we'll see how well received they are. In the meantime, just accept the fact that nobody is going to satisfy you as much as you can satisfy yourself.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

As a proud graduate of the California Insitute of Technology I am fascinated by this thread trying to tweak a game that hasn’t even been played to completion for the first time. Patience people. No game is perfect. Please see poker chess and Monopoly for examples. Games last based on acceptance over time and general predictability.
There is no one way to run a game. Game theory has led to multiple Noble Prizes over the last century starting with Von Neumann and has helped “clarifiy” the fog of economics and interest rates and the stock market. And it extends even to Biology. I am sure if Von Neumann was into Classical Music he would love this. Let us play it for him and forget about the messiness of his involvement in the Manhatan project and the trauma it caused for the Japanese people and the scientists involved.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Oh by the way Von Neumann did not win the Noble 
Prize he died of Cancer in the late fifties. Noble prizes don’t get awarded to dead people. He just greased the wheels. At Princeton ( I type for the first time in my life and haven’t caught fire just hyperventilated) he was said to irritate Einstein by playing German March music loudly during the day...


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Colin M said:


> As a proud graduate of the California Insitute of Technology I am fascinated by this thread trying to tweak a game that hasn't even been played to completion for the first time. Patience people. No game is perfect. Please see poker chess and Monopoly for examples. Games last based on acceptance over time and general predictability.
> There is no one way to run a game. Game theory has led to multiple Noble Prizes over the last century starting with Von Neumann and has helped "clarifiy" the fog of economics and interest rates and the stock market. And it extends even to Biology. I am sure if Von Neumann was into Classical Music he would love this. Let us play it for him and forget about the messiness of his involvement in the Manhatan project and the trauma it caused for the Japanese people and the scientists involved.


My guess would be that Von Neumann had an Asperger's syndrome - a monster mathematical intellect combined with a lack of empathy/ethics/feelings for other people. I respect him, but he is really not my favorite among the mathematicians/physicists in terms of character. I am vaguely familiar with game theory (such as the Prisoner's dilemma etc), but there is no need to bring in game theory to see which game here produces optimal results. Game theory is about self-interest and that is why it is eminently suited to economics (where it fails, because people are neither completely selfish and self-interested, nor rational).

Please, this is no poker and no Monopoly. The goal of this "game" is not to compete against each other and to outsmart each other by "strategic voting", not to follow self-interest. This is not a zero-sum game. The goal here is to produce a list ranked by how liked they are among the TC users and no high-level mathematics is needed to design a path to this goal.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Now you have managed to also tick me off. Your "most efficient way" isn't even a game; it's more of a poll - do your rating and move on to another activity. Instead of being critical about how others run games/projects, do your own and we'll see how well received they are. In the meantime, just accept the fact that nobody is going to satisfy you as much as you can satisfy yourself.


yes, exactly. It is a poll. It is not so much fun, but produces better results. The way you organize your games like a sports championship is based on luck/strategy etc. If a composition is "lucky" to find itself in one round with strong competitors, it will drop out of the game, despite all the qualities it might have instrinsically had. So the final list that you produce does not reflect the intrinsic qualities of the compositions, or even how treasured they are by the users, but other factors such as luck influence the results.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Jacck said:


> yes, exactly. It is a poll. It is not so much fun, but produces better results.


Here's a result for you. Continued criticism of my games will result in your selections/votes being voided.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Here's a result for you. Continued criticism of my games will result in your selections/votes being voided.


then good bye. I will not play any of your games from now on
BTW, I was not critizing your games. I stated here from the start, that they are supposed to be fun, ie there is an element of luck, and an element of strategy, but they are not suited to create the most objective and representative "best of" lists. And this is the point I was making and I stand behind, because it is true. And the only way I am going to be convinced that it is not so is by logical arguments, certainly not by threats that you will void my nomations and votes if I criticize your games. You are certainly not doing me any kind of favor by letting me play your games. :tiphat:


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Jacck said:


> then good bye. I will not play any of your games from now on
> BTW, I was not critizing your games. I stated here from the start, that they are supposed to be fun, ie there is an element of luck, and an element of strategy, but they are not suited to create the most objective and representative "best of" lists. And this is the point I was making and I stand behind, because it is true. And the only way I am going to be convinced that it is not so is by logical arguments, certainly not by threats that you will void my nomations and votes if I criticize your games. You are certainly not doing me any kind of favor by letting me play your games. :tiphat:


Jacck, I am sure that Bulldog was only humouring you with his comment, as I think his subsequent 'like' for your response indicates. Sometimes the subtleties of the English or any other language for that matter can be missed, particularly on an internet forum. All the best.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

“My guess would be that Von Neumann had an Asperger's syndrome - a monster mathematical intellect combined with a lack of empathy/ethics/feelings for other people. I respect him, but he is really not my favorite among the mathematicians/physicists in terms of character. I am vaguely familiar with game theory (such as the Prisoner's dilemma etc), but there is no need to bring in game theory to see which game here produces optimal results. Game theory is about self-interest and that is why it is eminently suited to economics (where it fails, because people are neither completely selfish and self-interested, nor rational). 

Please, this is no poker and no Monopoly. The goal of this "game" is not to compete against each other and to outsmart each other by "strategic voting", not to follow self-interest. This is not a zero-sum game. The goal here is to produce a list ranked by how liked they are among the TC users and no high-level mathematics is needed to design a path to this goal.” 


Wow ... to my limited knowledge no one ever before has accused Von Neumann of having Asperger’s syndrome. He was and died a virulent anti communist anti fascist who grew up royalty in an oppressed part of Europe. Do I agree with his views of atomic war and mutually assured destruction? No. But your grasp of Game Theory is stuck in the 1930’s. Of course Game theory applies to polls like this and I use it in voting everyday and so do you. You just don’t realize you are doing it.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Templeton said:


> Jacck, I am sure that Bulldog was only humouring you with his comment, as I think his subsequent 'like' for your response indicates. Sometimes the subtleties of the English or any other language for that matter can be missed, particularly on an internet forum. All the best.


in that case he got me


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Colin M said:


> Wow ... to my limited knowledge no one ever before has accused Von Neumann of having Asperger's syndrome. He was and died a virulent anti communist anti fascist who grew up royalty in an oppressed part of Europe. Do I agree with his views of atomic war and mutually assured destruction? No. But your grasp of Game Theory is stuck in the 1930's. Of course Game theory applies to polls like this and I use it in voting everyday and so do you. You just don't realize you are doing it.


I have had education mostly in physics (up to some basic quantum field theory such as how to construct a Feynman diagram) and my mathematics education was physics oriented (analysis, algebra, differential geometry). I never had any course in game theory and know only little what I picked here and there. I know Von Neumann primarily as one of the people who helped formalize quantum mechanics (along with Dirac and others).
That he had an Asperger syndrome was my guess only and I made the guess precisely because of his attitudes during the Cold War. He computed human casualties just as easily and coldly as he computed numbers. He wanted to preemptively nuke the Soviets etc. So while I respect his enormous intellect and contributions to science, I am a littlle appalled at his worldview. I much prefer Einstein or Feynmann in this respect. Those two seem to have had also some human wisdom in addition to their marvellous intellect.

And I am not sure that I use game theory every day. I did not follow a physics career, but went into neuroscience, so human behavior and brain interest me. I am sceptical in applying these simplistic mathematical models to human behavior. These pure mathematicians always come with some theory that sounds nice on paper (such as the Bayesian brain), but fails in reality. The same goes for economics. There are many ideologies, theories, mathematical models, but they all fail when confronted with the complexities of the real world.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

It seems that no one else is going to vote for either list, so I will start the voting round.

From the following *eighteen* film scores, please choose your favourite *ten* in order from most to least.

John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
Howard Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring
Howard Shore, The Two Towers
Howard Shore, The Return of the King
Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
Max Steiner, Gone with the Wind
Vangelis, Blade Runner
John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
Basil Poledouris, Conan the Barbarian
Ennio Morricone, The Mission
Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
Leonard Bernstein, On the Waterfront
John Williams, Close Encounters Of The Third Kind
John Williams, Return of the Jedi
Miklós Rózsa, Ben-Hur

The voting will end around Tuesday, October 23.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From most to least:
Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
Howard Shore, The Return of the King
John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
Howard Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring
Howard Shore, The Two Towers
John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
John Williams, Return of the Jedi
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
John Williams, Close Encounters Of The Third Kind


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Ennio Morricone, The Mission
Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
Leonard Bernstein, On the Waterfront
Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
Vangelis, Blade Runner
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
Max Steiner, Gone with the Wind
Miklós Rózsa, Ben-Hur


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
John Williams, Return of the Jedi
Howard Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring
Howard Shore, The Return of the King
Howard Shore, The Two Towers
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
John Williams, Close Encounters Of The Third Kind
Miklós Rózsa, Ben-Hur
Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Steve Mc (Jun 14, 2018)

Rozsa:Ben-Hur
Morricone: The Mission
Williams: Close Encounters Of The Third Kind
Williams: The Empire Strikes Back
Shore: The Fellowship Of The Ring
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Steiner: Gone With The Wind
Williams: Star Wars
Bernstein: On The Waterfront
Jarre: Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Most to least

Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
Max Steiner, Gone with the Wind
Jerry Goldsmith, Alien

There weren't 6 others on the list I liked.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

most to least

Basil Poledouris, Conan the Barbarian
John Williams, Return of the Jedi
John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
Miklós Rózsa, Ben-Hur
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
Lord of the Rings, The Two Towers Soundtrack


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

From highest to lowest.


1/ John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
2/ Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
3/ Vangelis, Blade Runner
4/ Basil Poledouris, Conan the Barbarian
5/ Shore: The Fellowship of the Ring
6/ John Williams, Return of the Jedi
7/ Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
8/ John Williams, Close Encounters Of The Third Kind
9/ Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
10/ Bernard Herrmann, Psycho


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> It seems that no one else is going to vote for either list, so I will start the voting round.
> 
> From the following *eighteen* film scores, please choose your favourite *ten* in order from most to least.
> 
> ...


Is this list random or ranked? Did John Williams Star Wars A New Hope get the most nominations in our ranked nomination list, Howard Shore The Fellowship of the Ring second and Miklos Rozsa come in 18th?

I will vote soon, please give me a few days to listen to some pieces. Many I know, some I do not. This film score project is really interesting. I'm frequently finding out that so and so wrote this and he wrote that? I will know a lot more about film scores and composers once we're finished this project. And as an aside, I wouldn't call this a game, it's more of a project or a list. I don't know what game theory is, but it doesn't feel like a game to me. It's fun and interesting, but not a game, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> Is this list random or ranked? Did John Williams Star Wars A New Hope get the most nominations in our ranked nomination list, Howard Shore The Fellowship of the Ring second and Miklos Rozsa come in 18th?
> 
> I will vote soon, please give me a few days to listen to some pieces. Many I know, some I do not. This film score project is really interesting. I'm frequently finding out that so and so wrote this and he wrote that? I will know a lot more about film scores and composers once we're finished this project. And as an aside, I wouldn't call this a game, it's more of a project or a list. I don't know what game theory is, but it doesn't feel like a game to me. It's fun and interesting, but not a game, in my humble opinion.


The list is ranked accurately in order of most to least points collected except for the Lord of the Rings series, in which the order was The Two Towers, Fellowship of the Ring, Return of the King. (I included it by chronological order)

That's great that you're finding out more about film scores, that was my goal for the project! (for me and other people).


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My vote:
John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
Howard Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring 
John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
Howard Shore, The Return of the King
Howard Shore, The Two Towers
Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
John Williams, Return of the Jedi
Basil Poledouris, Conan the Barbarian
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Like so many "top" lists, the participants don't really seem to have a deep sense of history about the topic. (At least the ones listed are, mostly, fairly significant scores, but really, six of the very limited options are Star Wars and Lord of the Rings?)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

JAS said:


> Like so many "top" lists, the participants don't really seem to have a deep sense of history about the topic. (At least the ones listed are, mostly, fairly significant scores, but really, six of the very limited options are Star Wars and Lord of the Rings?)


That's often true, but I also noticed that you didn't nominate what you thought should be the "correct" scores.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> That's often true, but I also noticed that you didn't nominate what you thought should be the "correct" scores.


It isn't a matter of "correct" scores, as there really is no such thing, broadly stated.

I did explain early on that I was not actively participating. (But, of course, I reserve my right to comment.)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

JAS said:


> It isn't a matter of "correct" scores, as there really is no such thing, broadly stated.
> 
> I did explain early on that I was not actively participating. (But, of course, I reserve my right to comment.)


Yes, of course you can comment. But I was just saying that you were complaining about the Round one list, but had not participated in it.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Would my comment have been more or less valid if I had posted a list? I am not seeing the relevance.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

More valid because you would have been a complaining about a list that you participated in. It’s like people complaining about an election when they didn’t vote.

I’m starting to sound harsh, sorry. It doesn’t really matter anyways.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I’m coming late to this thread and (as usual) I’m very confused! When can I post my list of nominations?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

LezLee said:


> I'm coming late to this thread and (as usual) I'm very confused! When can I post my list of nominations?


The nominating round one is finished, so you can see on Page 6 (Post 77) there is a list of works that have been nominating that now are being voted on. You can see the rules on how to vote there.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

In order from most to least favorite:

Howard Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring
Howard Shore, The Two Towers
Howard Shore, The Return of the King
Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
Vangelis, Blade Runner
Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
Ennio Morricone, The Mission
Leonard Bernstein, On the Waterfront

I'm still a bit upset at having to vote for the Lord of the Rings individually since the whole, just like Wagner's Ring, is definitely greater than the sum of its parts. But I just seem to be a lone voice in the wilderness.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

JAS said:


> Like so many "top" lists, the participants don't really seem to have a deep sense of history about the topic. (At least the ones listed are, mostly, fairly significant scores, but really, six of the very limited options are Star Wars and Lord of the Rings?)


that was to be expected in the first round. 6 out of the 10 places will be taken by LOTR and SW (not that the scores do not deserve it, but they are uninteresting due to overfamiliarity). The next rounds might be more interesting, imho.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

10. Steiner, Gone with the Wind
9. Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring
8. Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
7. Bernstein, On the Waterfront
6. Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
5. Herrmann- Psycho
4. Rosza- Ben Hur
3. Goldsmith- Alien
2. Williams- Close Encounters of the Third Kind
1. Williams- Star Wars (A New Hope)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

10 John Williams Star Wars: A New Hope
9. Max Steiner, Gone with the Wind
8. Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
7. Leonard Bernstein, On the Waterfront
6. Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
5. Vangelis, Blade Runner
4. Ennio Moricone, The Mission
3. Miklos Rozsa, Ben Hur
2. Bernard Hermann, Psycho
1. Howard Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring

I'm not too thrilled with separating Star Wars and Lord of the Rings, I think we'll get six of the top ten with these two trilogies. Oh well, no big deal in the end.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump For Voting.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Voting ends tomorrow, get any votes in today.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Voting Round one is closed now. 
The Results for Round One, in order of most points collected to least:

1. John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
2. Howard Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring
3. Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
4. Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
5. John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
6. Howard Shore, The Return of the King
7. Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
8. John Williams, Return of the Jedi
9. Max Steiner, Gone with the Wind
10. Bernard Herrmann, Psycho

Nomination Round Two will begin now, and will close October 30. 
Remember, any works that made it into the voting round but didn't make it onto the top 10 list can be nominated again.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From highest to lowest score:

1. Howard Shore, The Lord of the Rings II The two towers
2. John Williams, Schindler's list
3. Erich Korngold, The sea hawk
4. Gottfried Huppertz, Metropolis
5. Malcolm Arnold, The bridge on the river Kwai
6. Clint Mansell, Requiem for a Dream
7. Erich Korngold, Robin Hood
8. John Williams, Indiana Jones and the last crusade
9. Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
10. Ryuichi Sakamoto, Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence
11. John Williams, Close encounters of the 3d kind
12. Hans Zimmer, Inception
13. Peter Gabriel, Rabbit-Proof Fence ('Long walk home')
14. John Corigliano, The red violin
15. Philip Glass, Dracula


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

from most to least, I just replaced 3 scores from my previous nomination

Basil Poledouris, Conan The Barbarian
Jerry Goldsmith, Total Recall
Jerry Goldsmith, Medicine Man
Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
Trevor Jones, The Dark Crystal
Joe Hisaishi, Princess Mononoke
Elliot Goldenthal, Alien 3
Ennio Morricone, Guns for San Sebastian
James Horner, Braveheart
James Horner, A Beautiful Mind
John Williams, E.T.
John Barry - Dances With Wolves
Hans Zimmer, The Last Samurai
Ennio Morricone, The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
Ennio Morricone, For A Few Dollars More


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Howard Shore, The Two Towers  (15 pts)
2. Bernard Herrmann, Vertigo
3. Vangelis, Blade Runner
4. Philip Glass, Koyaanisqatsi
5. Joe Hisaishi, Spirited Away
6. Toru Takemitsu, Ran
7. George Antheil, Ballet Mécanique
8. Shoji Yamashiro, Akira
9. John Powell, How to Train Your Dragon
10. Clint Mansell, The Fountain
11. Hans Zimmer, Interstellar
12. Jonny Greenwood, There Will Be Blood
13. Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in America
14. Mica Levi, Under the Skin
15. Gottfried Huppertz, Metropolis


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump for nominations. Is the interest already waning?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Bump for nominations. Is the interest already waning?


Well, I already voted and am ready for a game.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Well, I already voted and am ready for a game.


There's still round two, three, four, or so on nominations and voting as well... if you could participate that would be great.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Williams: The Last Jedi (most points on my list)
Williams: Raiders of the Lost Ark
Williams: E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial
Williams: Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
Williams: Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Williams: Jurassic Park
Badelt: Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
Williams: Revenge of the Sith
Williams: The Phantom Menace
Williams: Attack of the Clones
Williams: The Force Awakens
Giacchino: Rogue One
Powell: Solo
Goldsmith: Air Force One
Zimmer: The Lion King (least points on my list)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Most points to least. Do you want us to score our nominations 15 most through 1 least or 1 most through 15 least? I was waiting for others to nominate so I could nominate strategically, but I'll go now. 

15 Bernard Hermann Taxi Driver (1976)
14 Elmer Bernstein Magnificent Seven (1960) 
13 Leonard Bernstein On the Waterfront (1954)
12 John Corigliano The Red Violin (1998)
11 Erich Korngold Robin Hood (1938)
10 Ralph Vaughan Williams Scott of the Antarctic (1948)
9 William Walton Henry V (1944)
8 Miklos Rosza Ben Hur (1959)
7 Nino Rota The Godfather (1972)
6 Vangelis Blade Runner (1982)
5 John Barry Out of Africa (1984)
4 Ennio Morricone The Mission (1986)
3 Jerry Goldsmith Planet of the Apes (1968)
2 Malcolm Arnold Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)
1 Henry Mancini The Pink Panther (1963)

I don't watch new movies, so I don't know new scores. And I have deliberately nominated 15 different composers, for the sake of variety.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Robin Hood was quite good.

There have been some good movies since 1998. I can understand avoiding the theater for various reasons, but I'm sure there are at least 20 movies in the last 20 years that you would enjoy.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> Robin Hood was quite good.
> 
> There have been some good movies since 1998. I can understand avoiding the theater for various reasons, but I'm sure there are at least 20 movies in the last 20 years that you would enjoy.


I doubt it. I haven't seen a new movie in about five years, and for ten years before that I would watch at most perhaps one or two new movies per year. There is an abundance of super hero movies and over use of CGI that I just don't want to see. I know there is more to new movies than this stereotype, but I now find myself only watching English television crime dramas, documentaries or movies made in the 1970s and earlier. I'm getting older, and what's new just doesn't interest me much.

P.S. I'm open to new classical music, just not new movies or new pop music.

P.P. S. I stopped listening to new pop music in about 1983.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

senza sordino said:


> I doubt it. I haven't seen a new movie in about five years, and for ten years before that I would watch at most perhaps one or two new movies per year. There is an abundance of super hero movies and over use of CGI that I just don't want to see. I know there is more to new movies than this stereotype, but I now find myself only watching English television crime dramas, documentaries or movies made in the 1970s and earlier. I'm getting older, and what's new just doesn't interest me much.
> 
> P.S. I'm open to new classical music, just not new movies or new pop music.
> 
> P.P. S. I stopped listening to new pop music in about 1983.


I don't consider myself that old yet, but I dislike the current mainstream Hollywood prodution too. It is all style over substance, silly CGI and action sequences over a clever plot or a serious idea. And the superhero movies are a real scourge. I like the 1990's production much more. I go to a cinema maybe 3-4 times a year. But even today you can find really good movies, for example Nocturnal Animals which has a great soundtrack too


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

15. Vangelis: Chariots of fire
14. Vangelis: Blade Runner
13. Badalamenti: Mullholland Drive
12. Wojciech Kilar: Dracula
11. Morricone: The Legend of 1900
10. Morricone: Once upon a time in West.
09. Jarre: Lawrence of Arabia
08. Ennio Morricone: Cinema Paradiso
07. Zbigniew Preisner: The three colors
06. Horner: A beautiful mind
05. Knieper: Der Himmel über Berlin
04. Horner: Legends of the fall 
03. Marianelli: Atonement 
02. Williams: Seven years in Thibet
01. Not original track (various artists): Up in the air.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I got this book from the library. I will skim it this weekend.

A History of Film Music by Mervyn Cooke









I'm just so out of touch with modern pop culture. I just haven't watched any new movies in many years. If I were to start watching now it might be a bit like listening to Schumann and then trying Ligeti, without listening to the intervening years. Maybe if I were to start watching movies now, I should start by watching some significant movies from the 1990s and 2000s that I didn't see, then movies from the 2010s.

I used to be with it, but then they changed what it is, now what I'm with isn't it anymore.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I guess not many people are familiar with Basil Poledouris. He is (was) along Goldsmith one of my favorite composers of film music. His Conan the Barbarian is well known and is my personal OST No.1, ie the best soundtrack ever composed. Check some of his other less known but fantastic scores for inspiration
Free Willy




The Blue Lagoon




Lassie




The Hunt For Red October




On Deadly Ground




Flesh + Blood




Les Misérables




oh, and I almost forgot Robocop




and Masters of the Universe




and No Man's Land


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

and while I am at it, I introduce you to some lesser known Goldsmith. Goldsmith is for me the best composer of film music ever and the greatest american composer of the 20th century for that matter. I own 71 of his soundtracks. He is much more original than Williams imho and I perceive it as an injustice that Williams got 5 oscars for film music and Goldsmith none. He is superior to Williams. Williams is a generic and is ripping off romantic classical composers. Goldsmith can be much more experimental.
Jerry Goldsmith - Freud 1962
Jerry Goldsmith - The Agony And The Ecstasy
Jerry Goldsmith - Seconds 1966
Jerry Goldsmith - Congo
Jerry Goldsmith Rambo First Blood 
Jerry Goldsmith - Mummy
Jerry Goldsmith - The Wind and the Lion
Jerry Goldsmith - Basic Instinct


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

15(pts) Michael Nyman, Drowning By Numbers
14 Angelo Badalamenti, Holy Smoke!
13 Gato Barbieri / Oliver Nelson, Last Tango in Paris
12 Joe Hisaishi, Spirited Away
11 Erich Wolfgang Korngold, The Sea Hawk
10 Philip Glass, The Hours
9 Howard Shore / Ornette Coleman, Naked Lunch
8 Burt Bacharach, Casino Royale (1967)
7 Sergey Akhunov, Elephant
6 Toru Takemitsu, Ran
5 Angelo Badalamenti, Mulholland Drive
4 Nino Rota, La Strada
3 Philip Sainton, Moby Dick
2 Henry Mancini, Breakfast at Tiffany's
1 Sonny Rollins, Alfie


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

tortkis said:


> 15(pts) Michael Nyman, Drowning By Numbers
> 14 Angelo Badalamenti, Holy Smoke!
> 13 Gato Barbieri / Oliver Nelson, Last Tango in Paris
> 12 Joe Hisaishi, Spirited Away
> ...


Definitely!!! How I forgot them? (15 choices are very few, after all...)


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

First to Last

Virgil Thomson - Louisiana Story
Philip Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
E. Bernstein - The Magnificent Seven
Maurice Jarre - Is Paris Burning?
Maurice Jarre - The Collector
Copland - The Red Pony
John Barry - Deadfall
Mark Knopfler - Local Hero
Jerome Moross - The Big Country
Theodorakis - Zorba the Greek
Theodorakis - State of Siege
John Barry - Midnight Cowboy
Maurice Jarre - Dr. Zhivago
Philip Glass - Dracula
Anton Karas - The Third Man


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm really happy to see Badalamenti being nominated. I think _Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me_ (with a couple tracks by Lynch) is my favorite of his, but I can happily support Mulholland Drive next round.

Nino Rota is another great that I didn't have room for in this round. I lean toward his more stream-of-conscious work in _8½_ personally but I also quite like _La Strada_. I haven't heard all his Fellini collaborations though.

And I just listened to Nyman's _Drowning By Numbers_. Loved it! It will definitely appear high on my next list.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Jacck said:


> and while I am at it, I introduce you to some lesser known Goldsmith. Goldsmith is for me the best composer of film music ever and the greatest american composer of the 20th century for that matter. I own 71 of his soundtracks. *He is much more original than Williams imho and I perceive it as an injustice that Williams got 5 oscars for film music and Goldsmith none.* He is superior to Williams. Williams is a generic and is ripping off romantic classical composers. Goldsmith can be much more experimental.
> 
> Goldsmith won an Oscar for this score beating out two Herrmann scores "Taxi Driver and Obsession".


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

On a more 'pop' side, maybe The Mission, by Morricone, 1492 Conquest of Paradise, by Vangelis, and Blade Runner, also by Vangelis.

On a more classical side, Kwaidan and Ran, by Toru Takemitsu.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

To the above Morricone recommendations, I also liked his music to “Mission to Mars”. Badalamenti also for “Wild at Heart”.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Richard8655 said:


> To the above Morricone recommendations, I also liked his music to "Mission to Mars". Badalamenti also for "Wild at Heart".


I own 35 film scores from Morricone and I attened his concert in Vienna a couple of years ago. I forgot to nominate it, but my favorite might be Marco Polo. Marco Polo was an Italian TV series from the 1980's and it was running on TV even in the Eastern bloc
Ennio Morricone - Marco Polo
another excellent TV series is the Italian La Piovra that was also allowed in the Eastern bloc. These are TV series of my childhood and I remember the excellent music
Ennio Morricone - La Piovra
another excellent Morricone film score is 
Ennio Morricone - The Bird with the Crystal Plumage
or
Ennio Morricone ‎- Spasmo
Ennio Morricone - What Have You Done to Solange?
Ennio Morricone - Il Granze Silenzio
Ennio Morricone - Giù La Testa
Ennio Morricone - Moses the Lawgiver
I guess most people will be familiar with his Spaghetti westerns and with the Professional (a Belmondo movie) where the most famous composition is the Chi Mai
There is so much Vivaldi and Bach in Morricone....

and I forgot Red Sonja, almost as good as Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Jacck said:


> I own 35 film scores from Morricone and I attened his concert in Vienna a couple of years ago. I forgot to nominate it, but my favorite might be Marco Polo. Marco Polo was an Italian TV series from the 1980's and it was running on TV even in the Eastern bloc
> Ennio Morricone - Marco Polo
> another excellent TV series is the Italian La Piovra that was also allowed in the Eastern bloc. These are TV series of my childhood and I remember the excellent music
> Ennio Morricone - La Piovra
> ...


Thanks for the great Morricone recommendations, Jacck. I think I've been missing out on many additional good works from him. He's quite an original film score composer. Also thanks for providing the YouTube links. I'm looking forward to listening!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Richard8655 said:


> Thanks for the great Morricone recommendations, Jacck. I think I've been missing out on many additional good works from him. He's quite an original film score composer. Also thanks for providing the YouTube links. I'm looking forward to listening!


Morricone was very productive and wrote many great soundtracks. Youtube allows us to discover many of the soundtracks that were very hard to get before. Here are some more good ones
Veruschka
The Big Gundown
My Name is Nobody
Orca
The red tent
Un Uomo da Rispettare
Malena
Mission to Mars  (you already mentioned this, excellent soundtrack. I like especially the track "Heart Beats in Space")


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Dimace said:


> 15. Vangelis: Chariots of fire
> 14. Vangelis: Blade Runner
> 13. Badalamenti: Mullholland Drive
> 12. Wojciech Kilar: Dracula
> ...


Both Once Upon a Time in the West and Lawrence of Arabia are already enshrined on the final list, please resubmit.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My List:
15- Howard Shore, The Two Towers
14- John Williams, Schindler's list
13- Basil Poledouris, Conan The Barbarian
12- John Williams, E.T.
11- John Barry, Dances With Wolves
10- George Antheil, Ballet Mécanique
9- Williams, Raiders of the Lost Ark
8- Williams, Jurassic Park
7- Ennio Morricone, The Mission
6- Copland, The Red Pony
5- John Powell, How to Train Your Dragon
4- John Williams, Indiana Jones and the last crusade
3- John Williams, Close encounters of the third kind
2- Williams, Revenge of the Sith
1- Williams, The Force Awakens


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nominations will close on Tuesday, October 30. There is one day left to nominate.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

These sixteen works made it to the voting round (in order of most to least points collected):

Howard Shore, The Two Towers
Vangelis, Blade Runner
John Williams, E.T.
Basil Poledouris, Conan The Barbarian
Elmer Bernstein, The Magnificent Seven
John Williams, Schindler's list
Philip Glass, Koyaanisqatsi
Erich Korngold, The Sea Hawk
Joe Hisaishi, Spirited Away
John Williams, Raiders of the Lost Ark
John Williams, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Erich Korngold, Robin Hood
George Antheil, Ballet Mécanique
Jerry Goldsmith, Alien
Angelo Badalamenti, Mulholland Drive
John Williams, Jurassic Park

The voting round will close Tuesday, November 6.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

ET
Raiders
Last Crusade
Two Towers
Jurassic Park
Robin Hood
The Magnificent Seven
Schindler's List
Conan
Alien


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I was listening for some new scores to possibly nominate, and I stumbled across this soundtrack from a 1978 Lord of the Rings I didn't know existed. I have already fallen in love with it, and it has a completely different take on the themes of the story than Howard Shore did.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

From most to least points:

Howard Shore, The Two Towers
Philip Glass, Koyaanisqatsi
Joe Hisaishi, Spirited Away
Vangelis, Blade Runner
George Antheil, Ballet Mécanique
Elmer Bernstein, The Magnificent Seven
Angelo Badalamenti, Mulholland Drive
Erich Wolfgang Korngold, The Sea Hawk
Erich Wolfgang Korngold, The Adventures of Robin Hood
Jerry Goldsmith, Alien


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I was listening for some new scores to possibly nominate, and I stumbled across this soundtrack from a 1978 Lord of the Rings I didn't know existed. I have already fallen in love with it, and it has a completely different take on the themes of the story than Howard Shore did.


I heard it before, it is not bad. There is also a LOTR symphony by Johan de Meij which is not bad either


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Conan
Alien
E.T.
The Magnificent Seven
Schindler's List
The Two Towers
The Adventures of Robin Hood
Spirited Away
Blade Runner
Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I only like one, sorry:

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Four days left to vote...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Four days left to vote...


I will vote on the weekend. I need to listen to Conan and Spirited Away, neither of which I could find on Spotify. I'll try sampling this music on youtube, if available. I've got eight selections already but I'd like to make an informed vote.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump for voting. I think after this round I am going to close down the project, or at least pause it.

My votes:
Howard Shore, The Two Towers
George Antheil, Ballet Mécanique
John Williams, Jurassic Park
John Williams, Raiders of the Lost Ark
John Williams, ET
Basil Poledouris, Conan The Barbarian
John Williams, Schindler's list
Joe Hisaishi, Spirited Away
Elmer Bernstein, The Magnificent Seven
John Williams, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My votes

Most to least number of votes

Korngold Robin Hood
Vangelis Blade Runner
Bernstein Magnificent Seven
Glass Koyaanisqatsi 
Antheil Ballet Macanique 
Korngold Sea Wolf
Shore Two Towers
Poledouris Conan the Barbarian 
Hisaishi Spirited Away

Your choice if you decide to stop or put this project on hold. There's a lot of activity with the games that might be taking interest away, there might not be enough interest here anyway and there isn't a lot of variety of composers here. I'll keep trying to participate but I had some difficulties deciding on the last four to vote for in this round.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Joe Hisaishi, Spirited Away
Erich Korngold, The Sea Hawk
Angelo Badalamenti, Mulholland Drive
George Antheil, Ballet Mécanique
Philip Glass, Koyaanisqatsi
Elmer Bernstein, The Magnificent Seven
John Williams, Schindler's list
Erich Korngold, Robin Hood
Howard Shore, The Two Towers
Vangelis, Blade Runner


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Voting ends tomorrow.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Our Final List (As of now):
1. John Williams, Star Wars: A New Hope
2. Howard Shore, The Fellowship of the Ring
3. Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky
4. Ennio Morricone, Once Upon a Time in the West
5. John Williams, The Empire Strikes Back
6. Howard Shore, The Return of the King
7. Maurice Jarre, Lawrence of Arabia
8. John Williams, Return of the Jedi
9. Max Steiner, Gone with the Wind
10. Bernard Herrmann, Psycho
11. Howard Shore, The Two Towers
12. Elmer Bernstein, The Magnificent Seven
13. George Antheil, Ballet Mécanique 
14. Joe Hisaishi, Spirited Away
15. John Williams, E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial
16. Erich Korngold, The Adventures of Robin Hood
17. Philip Glass, Koyaanisqatsi
18. Basil Poledouris, Conan The Barbarian
19. Vangelis, Blade Runner
20. John Williams, Schindler’s List

I am ending (or pausing) the nominating and voting as of now, due to lack of participation. 

Thank you to everyone who participated!


----------

